# Alien: Covenant - neuer Trailer mit Xenomorphs & Alien-Eiern



## Launethil (1. März 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Alien: Covenant - neuer Trailer mit Xenomorphs & Alien-Eiern* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Alien: Covenant - neuer Trailer mit Xenomorphs & Alien-Eiern


----------



## Phone (1. März 2017)

Ja wenn der Film draußen können wir noch mal drüber reden aber es sieht hier verdächtig nach Verwurstung mangels neuer Ideen aus!
Ich glaube Ridley Scott hat sich da in etwas verrannt.
Ich meine schon wieder nen Schiff das durchs All reist...(kann man mit leben ohne geht es ja nicht xD)
Schon wieder ach oh wunder ein paar A.-Eier...AUF JEDEM PLANETEN DEN WIR BESUCHEN SIND EIER DER ALIENS warum....
Schon wieder halten die ihren Köpfe hin. (Jeder von uns würde in einem Raum mit so einem riesegn schleimigen Ei das Weite suchen!)
Schon wieder stirbt ich würde sagen mind. 90% der Besatzung. Schon wieder fällt einem der Kack Android  in den Rücken.
Kann man wohl  ewig weiter machen...
Ich mochte Prometheus!
Hatte schicke Bilder und ein paar klein Infos die Lust auf mehr gemacht haben, aber jetzt quasi wieder das selbe machen ist wirklich öde...egal wie gut es aussieht.


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. März 2017)

Phone schrieb:


> Schon wieder fällt einem der Kack Android  in den Rücken.



Das ist noch nicht sicher 
Auch wenn es wahrscheinlich so sein wird 

Ich finde es sieht nicht so schlecht aus, nur zeigt der Trailer wieder mal viel zu viel. Gibt ja jetzt schon kaum noch Geheimnisse


----------



## Bertie17 (1. März 2017)

Spielt Michael Fassbender eigentlich hier einen Androiden, der nur die gleiche Baureihe wie der aus Prometheus ist, und sieht deswegen so aus. Oder ist er der Android aus Prometheus? Irgendwie ist mit die Verbindung zwischen Prometheus und Alien:Covenant nicht ganz klar.


----------



## kidou1304 (1. März 2017)

naja angeblich finden sie David aus Prometheus auf dem neuen Planeten, denke mal diese Szene wurde bewusst rausgelassen um nich 100% vom Film zu Spoilern..^^


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. März 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Spielt Michael Fassbender eigentlich hier einen Androiden, der nur die gleiche Baureihe wie der aus Prometheus ist, und sieht deswegen so aus. Oder ist er der Android aus Prometheus? Irgendwie ist mit die Verbindung zwischen Prometheus und Alien:Covenant nicht ganz klar.



Sowohl als auch. David und ein neuer Droide gleicher Baureihe werden vorkommen.


----------



## Phone (1. März 2017)

Bertie17 schrieb:


> Spielt Michael Fassbender eigentlich hier einen Androiden, der nur die gleiche Baureihe wie der aus Prometheus ist, und sieht deswegen so aus. Oder ist er der Android aus Prometheus? Irgendwie ist mit die Verbindung zwischen Prometheus und Alien:Covenant nicht ganz klar.


Soll ja ne Doppelrolle haben.
Denke auch das es einfach ein weitere Model ist welches mitgenommen wurde und vielleicht später das schrottige gefunden wird.
Aber das kann nicht der Orst sein wo wie am Ende von Prometheus hin sind.
In dem Schiff das sie finden sind ja neue Eier das war doch nicht der Fall dazu wäre es echt armselig wenn sie so das Rätsel um die Beiden auflösen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (1. März 2017)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Sowohl als auch. David und ein neuer Droide gleicher Baureihe werden vorkommen.


Und am Ende sind beide wieder Ärsche. Kann ja nicht jeder ein Bishop sein. 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## xNomAnorx (1. März 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und am Ende sind beide wieder Ärsche. Kann ja nicht jeder ein Bishop sein.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Kann gut sein 
Hoffe ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht. EIne Konfrontation von Fassbender-Droide vs. Fassbender-Droide bietet imho viel Potenzial für interessante Konflikte hoffentlich nutzen sie das aus. 

Nein das muss ein anderer Planet sein eigentlich. Das Ziel war ja der Heimatplanet der Engineers und das ist hier anscheinend nicht der Fall. Über die Rolle von Shaw weiß man ja noch nichts, das wird viel ausmachen.


----------



## Frullo (1. März 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Und am Ende sind beide wieder Ärsche. Kann ja nicht jeder ein Bishop sein.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk



Ahhhh, Bishop!  Habe mir Teil 2 (der für mich letzte wirklich gute Alien-Film - Prometheus finde ich Kacke...) vor kurzem wieder mal reingezogen, ist halt einfach immer noch ein zeitloser Klassiker  Nur ist dann kurz darauf Bill Paxton gestorben


----------



## Bertie17 (1. März 2017)

Alles klar, danke. Also baut Covenant durchaus auf Prometheus auf, das ist doch schonmal beruhigend.


----------



## Aenimus (1. März 2017)

Ich liebe die Xenomorphs. Unstoppable killing machines. Der inbegriff des totalen Raubtiers. Meiner Meinung nach die best designte Sci-Fi-Kreatur ever. May god help us if they were real.


----------

